# Freebox V6 et problème de connection wifi



## superjamy (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

j'ai à la maison la config suivante:
 - freebox v6 Révolution, dernier firmware;
 - freebox TV reliée en ethernet;
 - 1 Imac sous 10.6.7 connecté en wifi;
 - 1 Macbook sous 10.6.7 connecté en wifi;
 - 1 PC portable sous Win XP en wifi;
 - 1 Iphone 3GS sous 4.3.2 connecté en wifi;
 - 1 Ipad V1 sous 4.3.2 connecté lui aussi en wifi.

et mon problème est le suivant: depuis 2 semaines, je n'ai plus de connection wifi sur aucun des périphériques de la maison... 
pourtant, quand je clique sur le petit symbole airport, mon réseau wifi apparaît, avec l'icone du réseau à fond et le petit cadenas. quand je le sélectionne, on me demande le mot de passe du réseau (qui normalement est sauvegardé dans le trousseau), je le (re)rentre, et la on me dit: "mot de passe invalide"!!!!! En réitérant l'opération, en reconfigurant le mot de passe, rien ne change...

Il m'arrive tout de même de temps en temps d'avoir la connection sans vraiment savoir pourquoi, et dans ce cas là le débit est vraiment faible. J'ai également testé en ethernet, et là c'est nickel, ça dépote du 1 Mo/s mini, donc pas de problème au niveau de la ligne...

J'ai contacté le SAV de Free qui, après un long exposé de la situation, m'a proposé de changer de canal. je me suis exécuté, mais après en avoir essayé 4, toujours pas de solution...

Je me tourne donc vers vous chers macgénérationneurs car j'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est un petit truc de rien du tout à régler...
J'ai bien sondé les différents sujets pouvant aborder un problème similaire, mais à part un ou deux posts sur des connections d'iphone, je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur...

Quelqu'un a une idée???


----------



## herszk (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
D'après tout ce que tu nous décris, cela semble être bel et bien une panne de ta freebox server.
Mais je te conseille d'aller à ton interface de gestion freebox, configuration du routeur, et de bien verifier que le service est bien coché "activer"


----------



## superjamy (14 Juin 2011)

salut!

une panne de freebox!? merde je m'y attendais pas à celle là...  Mais je pense que le SAV s'en serait rendu compte non? Quoique... 
pour la case à cocher "activer", c'est bien le cas, c'est activé.
en tout cas merci à toi pour te pencher sur mon cas 

bon sinon ce soir je vais essayer encore quelques canaux de plus, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## herszk (14 Juin 2011)

Si tu as essayé tous les canaux et que ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, normalement, avec la freebox v6, un technicien est tenu de se déplacer chez toi pour régler ton problème.


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Juin 2011)

La V6 et le Wifi, ca pose parfois problèmes, fonction de tes équipements.

Vas dans ta freebox vérifier les paramètres wifi : http://192.168.1.254/settings.php?page=wifi_conf

et essaye différents paramètres pour le Mode 802.11n.
Essaye de changer la protection également
Mais surtout, passe ta version du protocole EAPOL en V1 et pas en V2. Normalement cela ne concerne que les ipad 2 et leur conenxion sur Freebox mais tu décris à peu près les mêmes problèmes, alors peut etre que ca changera des choses.

Sinon, en attendant le réparateur, tu peux aussi utiliser un routeur wifi externe, type timecapsule...


----------



## sylrider (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde et merci pour ce topic, car j'ai les même symptomes et je n'ai rien trouvé comme solution sur le web...

De mon côté 
Freebox V6
Réseau activé
Test de différents canaux moi aussi 

J'ai même changé mon nom de réseau et mon mot de passe, j'ai essayé toutes les clés (web, WPA TKIP, WPA AES et TKIP+AES) !

Mon PC fixe fonctionne très bien en ethernet. 
Sur mon iPad, le wifi fonctionne, mais sur mon iPhone toujours le même message "mot de passe incorrect". Certaines fois, ça a tout de même fonctionné... Bref tout ca est très bizarre ! 

Sur mon PC portable en wifi sous windows 7, il faut que je débranche et rebranche la freebox à chaque fois si le PC se met en veille ou si je l'éteins. 

Ca peut pas être un problème d'ip ? de DNS ou autre ? 

J'ai vraiment essayé tous les paramètres du wifi 

Merci pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Manuko (30 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Peut être une piste :
http://www.klakinoumi.com/2010/05/28/resoudre-probleme-wifi-ipad-freebox-neuf-box-sfr-box/


----------



## odm (1 Février 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> La V6 et le Wifi, ca pose parfois problèmes, fonction de tes équipements.
> 
> Vas dans ta freebox vérifier les paramètres wifi : http://192.168.1.254/settings.php?page=wifi_conf
> 
> Mais surtout, passe ta version du protocole *EAPOL en V1 et pas en V2*.



Je viens de recevoir la freebox V6. Aucun problème de connexion sauf sur un macbook PPC en 10.4.11.

Problème résolu grace à la solution ci-dessus. 

Merci !


----------

